# P226R Review



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I figure I might as well start writing reviews on all of my firearms, I wish I had taken pictures of my older ones so I can do 30+, but this will have to do. I am writing this one on my laptop this time - so hopefully the grammar errors will be kept to a minimum, also, I will include pictures this time so that Slippy doesn't have to come and bail me out.

If you have not seen my other reviews, I have done a tandem review with the Sig Sauer M11-A1 which is essentially the best of a P228 E2 and P229-1 combined minus the rail, the P226R is the bigger tactical brother to the M11-A1, it is not _quite_ a Mk25 (which is the true-to-issue P226 that NSWC used back a few years ago), but it is still the older brother and a very well done P226, it is solid black versus the FDE like my M11-A1 which I actually like better than the Desert coloring.

The only work I have done to this pistol is re-bluing the barrel, which still has some discoloration, Sig makes carbon steel slides, and it is never coated on the inside as it much more abrasive, but like the FDE coating rubbing off on my M11-A1's phosphate barrel, it is an aesthetic thing and not functionality, eventually the finish will get holster wear as I put it back in rotation, so no big deal here.

Starting from the slide, the P226 slide is nice and chunky, just like the P228/M11, radius on top with nice accent lines cut into the front with the Sig Sauer P226 name engraved into it. It is half an inch longer than the M11 and instead of the Sig Night Sights that it usually wears I had opted for standard steel Sig sights which is a black post with big white dot, and 2 posts in the back, there are triangular reliefs cut into them with a white dash down the center that will match up with the front post - it is almost like stock Glock sights in that way, they pickup easy enough for Point-of-Bad-Dude/"combat" shooting, but for precision I take my time to line it up - I will put night sights on this eventually, but it saved me $75 when I bought it, so there is that.

The slide has basically no play at all, very tight fitting but not enough to negatively affect cycling or performance, I do not thing I have ever had a failure to cycle with this pistol, it only has 200 or so rounds, veritable safe queen - but it is a Sig and will work all of the time. It has 12 medium, well machined serrations cut into the rear of the slide for easy manipulation, and the sights sit low enough on the slide that work for CCW if you are a bigger guy/gal and don't mind shoving a duty sized handgun in your pants. The recoil rod is solid polymer instead of the flimsy hollowed aluminum that the M11 had, it is very thick polymer and I do not foresee myself replacing it.

The hammer is the same wish bone style as the other Sigs - I know some are not a fan of it, I am not in particular, there _are_ aftermarket hammers, but I am not worried enough to replace it, it is manipulated easily enough. The frame benefits from the E2 (Ergonomics Enhanced) program, where there is a 0.15" swell removed right underneath the quasi-beavertail - this makes it extremely easy to grip, the grip is no wider nor deeper than the M11, just obviously taller to facilitate longer magazines. It wears very aggressive grip panels that meet in the back to form a backstrap, and there is the standard skinny serrations cut into the front strap, it isn't a race gun by any means, but the grip panels get the job done. Unlike my M11, the hardware is not flush-mounted and stick out 0.03" out of the grip - it does not bother me, but there is that.

The trigger is the SRT - which in this case is the Short _Reach_ Trigger, not the Short _Reset_ Trigger System, the trigger is skinnier, but it has some severe travel on Double Action, and definite creep in Single Action. The double breaks around 9.5Lbs and the Single is 4.5Lbs - I am going to replace the mainspring as well, I just have not gotten around to doing so just yet. That should get my DA down to 8lbs and Single to 3lbs as my M11 is. The trigger guard has the standard undercut, but with the swell cut out you can still maintain a high grip. The front of the trigger guard is concave with a ridge and serrations, this is much better than the M11's backwards slanting trigger guard face if your shooting style facilitates that.

Forward of the trigger guard is a decently sized accessory rail, I would say it is about 2 inches long, more than enough to mount your favorite light, laser, bayonet or bipod into it, ahead of this is the dust cover. Like the M11, and all other SA/DA or DAK pistols that Sig has - there is a decocker lever instead of a safety and behind that is the slide catch/release. The magazine release is a little longer and wider than that on the M11, and thus easier to use.

The magazines that came with this P226 are two 15rd magazines, that is a little disappointing given that was also what came with my M11. The P226 mags fit into my M11, but the M11/P229-1 magazines do not fit into the P226 if you are wondering. The mags are better construction and finish than the stock M11 magazines, but I will be buying 20-rd Mec-Gar magazines that have anti-corrosion coating and improved followers for serious range work and carrying. Once they break in they will hold 21+1, which gives me 62 rounds of 9mm - plenty of good.


























































Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------

